# So you can't smoke thin cut pork chops, ya say...



## floridasteve (Apr 1, 2016)

...if you do, they'll be dry and tough!

Well, mind weren't!  A local market had pork chops on sale for 99 cents per pound, so I cough the two packages figuring I'd use them in scolloped potatoes and cook them in the crockpot to serve over noodles.  But as I was repackaging them for the freezer, I decided to try two of in the smoker.  I cut the two in half to give me 4 smaller chops.













image.jpeg



__ floridasteve
__ Apr 1, 2016






I then marinated them in my tumbler (thank you Todd, I love it) with 1/2 teriaki and 1/2 apple juice with a healthy spoon of onion and garlic powder.  I tumbled them for 30 minutes.













image.jpeg



__ floridasteve
__ Apr 1, 2016






Then into the preheated MES ar 220 to give as much time as possible in the smoke.  At about 30 minutes I checked them with my knockoff thermo pen (not an easy task but possible).  They were at about 140* so I left them in about another 10 minutes to be safe.













image.jpeg



__ floridasteve
__ Apr 1, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ floridasteve
__ Apr 1, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ floridasteve
__ Apr 1, 2016






They were SO good!  Moist and tender.  I could cut mine with my fork.  And the flavor was to die for, with a nice apple and teriaki flavor.

I'm going back tomorrow to buy some more :yahoo:


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 1, 2016)

They look like Butt Steaks/Chops or are cut from the should end of the loin.  Growing up, that is what we called Pork Chops. I rarely had Center Cut Loin Chops. Butt steaks are just that sliced pork Butt and having more fat and collagen, retain the moisture better than lean loin chops. They look great and the flavor s sound good...JJ


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 2, 2016)

Looks awesome! For some reason I'm having a hard time giving points, when it gets fixed I'll give you one!
I may have to get one of those tumblers. 

Edit: points!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 2, 2016)

Great looking chops!

Great looking meal!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 2, 2016)

Tasty chops! When cooked properly any thickness of meat can be tender and juicy! 

Points!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2016)

Looks & Sounds Great Steve!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






-------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## floridasteve (Apr 2, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> They look like Butt Steaks/Chops or are cut from the should end of the loin.  Growing up, that is what we called Pork Chops. I rarely had Center Cut Loin Chops. Butt steaks are just that sliced pork Butt and having more fat and collagen, retain the moisture better than lean loin chops. They look great and the flavor s sound good...JJ



Could be Jimmy.  The chops down here don't look anything like what we got back in the Midwest.  These had a 1" rount bone I the top center.  You can't see it in the pix cause that's where I cut them in two then removed the bone.



bauchjw said:


> Looks awesome! For some reason I'm having a hard time giving points, when it gets fixed I'll give you one!
> I may have to get one of those tumblers.
> 
> Edit: points!





SmokinAl said:


> Great looking chops!
> 
> Great looking meal!
> 
> Al






dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty chops! When cooked properly any thickness of meat can be tender and juicy!
> 
> Points!






Bearcarver said:


> Looks & Sounds Great Steve!!:drool -------------:points:
> 
> Nice Job!Thumbs Up
> 
> Bear



Thank y'all for the kind words and points!


----------

